# TRT



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks to much reading on TAM and few symptoms, I decided to have my T checked. I assumed it was fine but thought it would be interesting to know.

It's unbelievably low, found out this morning. 

I'm getting my prescription today. I'm kind of in shock, I'm 41 and physically healthy. I eat right and workout a lot. I already do all of the natural testosterone boosting stuff as it is but am under 200!!!!

WTF?!!?!?!

Anyway, this is a bit shocking. My mind has run the gamut of everything from "is this because I was raised a soy eating vegetarian?" to "is this why my wife slept with another man and left me?"

I'd like to know what to expect going into TRT and is it pretty much given that I am going to be dependent on Axiron for the rest of my life?

I hope that at least it'll make my workouts more fruitful but I'm not happy about a "permanent" prescription.

Anybody care to share their experience with this?

Thanks in advance.

Dis.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Not to be offensive or get too personal, but from your posts, I thought you were horny all the time?

Why did you decide to get checked? :scratchhead:


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

minimalME said:


> Not to be offensive or get too personal, but from your posts, I thought you were horny all the time?
> 
> Why did you decide to get checked? :scratchhead:


Mostly because of other symptoms. 

And also because there have been some issues relating to the bedroom. But to be honest I haven't exactly been very sexually active in the last, oh, 12 years or so.

The biggest reason I had it checked was just curiosity after reading so much about it on TAM.


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Get checked in a month after starting. Anytime you start TRT your system shuts down its own production and of course your T reading will go down and you might need to increase dosage.
If you want to stay fertile you will have to look into HCG. If you go on injections, you want an injection once a week at the minimum. Some do self injections 2x a week. 
Keep tracking E2 levels. Some go on TRT and their E2 levels get to high killing any sex drive.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

MrHappy said:


> Get checked in a month after starting........


Thanks, my Dr set me up for a follow up in 6 weeks.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I'll second what Mr. Happy said. I had bad luck with a gel. Subcutaneous injections work very well, along with HCG. Some hormone doctors are great, others are mediocre, and some are incompetent with testosterone and don't know it. Definitely get your estrogen (E2) levels monitored.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Do not settle for a t level at the low end of 'normal.' Get closer to the high end (1,000) and what would be so bad about having to do this for the rest of your life? If you stop, the level will eventually go back down, especially as you age. 

On it, you will feel like a new man and want to screw your wife/girlfriends brains out. 

Eat healthy and have even a light to moderate exercise regimen and you will feel wonderful with the test. 

Not sure what your dr is giving you, but the injections are the way to go. If you're under 200, the gel will take some time to get you where you should want to be.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

My husbands T went up 200 points in four weeks on Axiron and I think it's increasing. 
Things are definitely different. 

Dis from what you have said about your sex life with your ex, maybe she just needs to be with someone who wants it fir dh be minutes once a month. I don't think your T levels have anything to do with it. 
She has a brain (even though it's crazy) and choices to make. Lots of women husbands with low T and they don't go find the first trailer trash idiot to screw. 
His urologist said Axiron doesn't effect erection quality or speed but she was wrong.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Unfortunately it looks like Axiron isn't covered by my insurance ($500/month) so I'm going to try something called "Andro gel" for now. Might move to shots, which tbh sounds better cause I don't want to get that stuff on my kids and we wrestle, a lot.

Also been thinking about some comments on here about levels. My Dr. wants me around 500-600 but I wonder what 800-1000 would be like.

I'm just gonna trust my Dr for now but might look for a specialist if I'm not satisfied after a bit.

Man I'm curious how long I've been like this. If I had to guess I'd say since about the time my sex life went in the dumper, around 31-32 years old for me.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of this MrAvg. Good info.

I'm not worried about fertility much, I've been snipped.

As far as gonad size, yikes! Not a problem currently for sure. Don't know what those things are doing down there but they aren't lacking in size, lol.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Thanks for all of this MrAvg. Good info.
> 
> I'm not worried about fertility much, I've been snipped.
> 
> As far as gonad size, yikes! Not a problem currently for sure. Don't know what those things are doing down there but they aren't lacking in size, lol.


My no expert opinion is that there are environmental factors bringing down men's T at an earlier age.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> My no expert opinion is that there are environmental factors bringing down men's T at an earlier age.


That what my Dr. thinks too.

BPA etc.


----------



## MrAvg (Nov 22, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> My no expert opinion is that there are environmental factors bringing down men's T at an earlier age.


I agree I think it could be a combination, of environment, processed food and life style. Not in my case thou. They tested for variation of levels of heavy metals and in the last two years for chemicals like BPA.

I often wonder if this was not always a issue it is just in the new information age more people are aware of it and the replacement therapy. After reading a lot of information it seems many people have minor pituitary problems that go undiagnosed. It does not stop working like mine, it just slows and people treat the symptoms.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

MrAvg said:


> I agree I think it could be a combination, of environment, processed food and life style. Not in my case thou. They tested for variation of levels of heavy metals and in the last two years for chemicals like BPA.
> 
> I often wonder if this was not always a issue it is just in the new information age more people are aware of it and the replacement therapy. After reading a lot of information it seems many people have minor pituitary problems that go undiagnosed. It does not stop working like mine, it just slows and people treat the symptoms.


Yeah I was raised vegetarian on strictly organic foods etc and have a very clean and healthy lifestyle for the most part.

Some folks don't believe I have an issue even though my numbers are so low. Apparently I'm pretty masculine and it shows.

Was at a friend's house this weekend and was talking about it it with him, his GF rolled her eyes and said "oh great now you're going to be _even more_ alpha".

All I could muster was a squeeky "I'm actually not alpha at all."

Were it not for TAM I would never have bothered to have it checked. Low energy and depression, I'm hoping it helps with those things mostly, along with muscle building.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Yeah I was raised vegetarian on strictly organic foods etc and have a very clean and healthy lifestyle for the most part.
> 
> Some folks don't believe I have an issue even though my numbers are so low. Apparently I'm pretty masculine and it shows.
> 
> ...


There's only so much you can do. We all breathe the same air and even if you drink bottled water there's no guarantee it's pure. 
Unless you only eat organic meat you are exposed to hormones. 

The other thing is that nicotine boosts your thyroid and increases T. So in past generations men had that to "assist". 
There are even ingredients in shampoo and soap that decrease testosterone.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Well Dr. emailed and my scrip is ready. Here goes.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Well Dr. emailed and my scrip is ready. Here goes.


So you are giving yourself shots?


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> So you are giving yourself shots?


Not yet, Androgel for now.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Not yet, Androgel for now.


Good luck!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

minimalME said:


> Not to be offensive or get too personal, but from your posts, I thought you were horny all the time?
> 
> Why did you decide to get checked? :scratchhead:


This is TAM where every guy is above average, there partners always have multiple orgasms with ejaculation, and they look 10 years younger than their age.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a FYI TRT is not without risks, but with a low dosage of Androgel you should be fine.

Hematocrit rising is a issue which means giving blood regularly
Hemoglobin increases
PSA increases fueling prostate cancer if you have it
Blood pressure increases
Cholesterol panel going to crap


Did he do a full work up CBC, Lipids, PSA, DRE, Test, IGF, LH, FSH, Estrogen, Prolactin, etc etc?


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> This is TAM where every guy is above average, there partners always have multiple orgasms with ejaculation, and they look 10 years younger than their age.


This is an utterly worthless post. I _am_ horny all the time (probably cause I don't have a partner). I'm nothing special when it comes to bedroom performance and I look about my age I'd say.




OhGeesh said:


> Just a FYI TRT is not without risks, but with a low dosage of Androgel you should be fine.
> 
> Hematocrit rising is a issue which means giving blood regularly
> Hemoglobin increases
> ...


Thanks for this. Yeah I spent a couple hours last night reading about all the risks and everything. I think the scariest part is possible exposure for my kids. And of course, if I ever get myself a GF I need to shower or wash before she can touch my shoulders? I think I'll ask the Dr. about injections.

I'm really on the fence about this stuff after reading. I suppose the prostrate risks are the scariest to me.

I've had most of the bloodwork you asked about. I'm very healthy in all those regards. After I went on a low carb diet directed by my Dr. I had her check all possible risks associated with that, and to my surprise (but not hers) everything had improved over being a vegetarian. I dropped about 20 points on BP going Paleo, so I'll have to watch that and see if it starts to rise again (currently 115/65, so I'm pretty safe).

I'm just going to see what happens at my next appt in 6 weeks, I don't feel fully committed to this yet. I don't like the risks. But then, I'm not sure that the risks are that much greater considering androgel is supposedly going to bring my T levels to "normal" and there's basically nothing in it other then testosterone that my body should be making anyway.

We'll see. This is weird for a guy that never goes to the doctor, never mind takes medications of any kind.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> This is TAM where every guy is above average, there partners always have multiple orgasms with ejaculation, and they look 10 years younger than their age.


I see you have met my husband.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> This is an utterly worthless post. I _am_ horny all the time (probably cause I don't have a partner). I'm nothing special when it comes to bedroom performance and I look about my age I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do people think being horny all the time is bragging? It sucks being horny and not having a partner! 

Dis keep in mind that there are some who think that a low T level is a higher risk for prostate cancer than taking TRT. 
It could be the people who were on it who got prostate cancer were already at high risk because they had been low T first. 

I'm not sure if the studies compared two groups of low T men, or if it was men on TRT with the general population of men. 

My h looked into pellets but it's too expensive on our insurance. He isn't wanting to do the injections, I even told him I would do it.


----------



## MrAvg (Nov 22, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Just a FYI TRT is not without risks, but with a low dosage of Androgel you should be fine.
> 
> Hematocrit rising is a issue which means giving blood regularly
> Hemoglobin increases
> ...


:iagree:


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Disenchanted said:


> This is an utterly worthless post. I _am_ horny all the time (probably cause I don't have a partner). I'm nothing special when it comes to bedroom performance and I look about my age I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if your doctor really screened you properly you would answer that question differently. Were you diagnosed with Hypogonadism type 1 or 2? 

That is what the blood work is for  it's not you have low T now go wipe on this gel. If you have low LH and FSH you can use clomid or Nolvadex to increase those hormones which in turn tell the testes to produce more testosterone. 

If you numbers are high and you are still not producing adequate levels of T then you have to ask why? Varicocele? Testicular trauma?

I suggest you go to steroidology.com or anabolicminds.com under the TRT forum and ask questions. Androgel sucks!! I highly recommend injections  

Read for a couple of hours you will know far more then the MD that prescribed Androgel to you.


----------



## MrAvg (Nov 22, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> How do people think being horny all the time is bragging? It sucks being horny and not having a partner!
> 
> Dis keep in mind that there are some who think that a low T level is a higher risk for prostate cancer than taking TRT.
> It could be the people who were on it who got prostate cancer were already at high risk because they had been low T first.
> ...


Why not use the gel? It is safe when used correctly. Some studies show it is best based on the slower steady release. My Doc would not give me shots 10 years ago. His concern was with the liver. The formulas were based differently than today's formulas that are safer.

If you do inject do it twice a week of lower doses. It works better and is safer.


----------



## MrAvg (Nov 22, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> I don't feel fully committed to this yet. I don't like the risks. But then, I'm not sure that the risks are that much greater considering androgel is supposedly going to bring my T levels to "normal" and there's basically nothing in it other then testosterone that my body should be making anyway.
> 
> We'll see. This is weird for a guy that never goes to the doctor, never mind takes medications of any kind. .


Then wait, seek out other methods. That diet maybe having a effect on levels. A friend is on that and he has lost weight and feels better. Not sure of what effect it may have had on T levels. 

One thing you need solid levels of T is for building muscle. Main case for me is as low as I was it was not safe for my heart. There are some very good foods and supplements that maybe a better option. 

Androgel works best for me as of now. I have been told there is no going back for me. 

Free T levels seem to be as much tested as over all levels. Free T is the key to libido so I have been told. My Doc now tests for both. The suggested blood tests earlier are all good. Free T over all, LH, FSH, TSH, PSA, Vitamin D. Even perhaps Estrogen levels, they are a factor. Ask your Doc a lot of questions. If he can not answer them, perhaps see a specialist.

The skin contact with kids should be safe after 4 hours, but check the website. I put mine in the morning after I shower about 5 minutes or so after I dry off. Then I shave and get dresses, it drys quickly. Quarantine a towel and wash cloth as yours only. 

I always keep reading about TRT and keep probing my Doctors, you have to be a the main partner in your health.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would recommend going to a urologist and getting all the relevant hormones tested.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, lots of great input, thanks everyone.

One red flag that I noticed was that in the literature that came with the Androgel was the importance of a prostate exam. I've never had one. While I have no symptoms and am no fan of the idea, it does make me question my Dr. and his judgement.

With that said, I presented my lack of results in the gym as my primary concern (muscle growth), which I think alerted him to the possibility that I might just be trying to get the stuff for that purpose. That is not true. We talked a lot about diet (I am on a low carb diet directed by his office, another Dr. there). I questioned about causes and he talked to me quite a bit about some stuff but said that none of it is likely to bring my levels to normal, I'm very low (175).

This is all great food for thought, and while I trust my Dr. a lot, I'm glad for the information I've received here, and that's why I created the thread!

Again, thanks, and I'll keep doing research. However, if I start bulking up the way I want to and my depression lifts, it'll be hard for me to change course.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Wow, lots of great input, thanks everyone.
> 
> One red flag that I noticed was that in the literature that came with the Androgel was the importance of a prostate exam. I've never had one. While I have no symptoms and am no fan of the idea, it does make me question my Dr. and his judgement.
> 
> ...


My husbands doctor did a PSA test to see if he had prostate cancer. She said if you already have prostate cancer the extra T will feed it.


----------



## Tryingtobreath (Jan 2, 2013)

Disenchanted:

How have you been doing on the gel? 

I was prescribed Axiron 3 weeks ago. Haven't really seen results yet, but do feel a bit different. I know it takes awhile to work into one's system..

Any feedback on the gel?


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Tryingtobreath said:


> Disenchanted:
> 
> How have you been doing on the gel?
> 
> ...


Today was my second day.

Got hair coming out everywhere, my voice has deepened, my muscles have grown like crazy.

Lol, kidding.

If I notice anything at all I'll post it up here.

Thanks.


----------



## bornin73guy (Oct 7, 2013)

I was in great health till 38 then got diagnosed with diabetes. I'm 40 now. Anyway, also have low T and was prescribed Androgel. I use 4 pumps per shoulder per day and I am now middle average (500 or so). Not sure I notice much of a difference other than being less tired. Hard to comment on the sex drive as my wife is LD and sex is so rare I'll take it anyway and anytime I can get it. Seems to be about once every 5 weeks. Add it the fact that it's not even good sex and.....well never mind.....


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

The prostate cancer scare is total BS and is based on a singular case from years and years ago. Low t will put you at risk for prostate issues, not being on it. 

Read up on Dr. Jeffrey Life. His books are very informative. 

Many people have formulated negative opinions about HRT without even researching it. I made sure to read up on it a lot.


----------



## bornin73guy (Oct 7, 2013)

It's standard MD protocol, or should be. If you are receiving low T treatment you should have PSA bloodwork. No big deal. Just another box to check on the lab slip when they check T level and other blood work.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Refractory period has gone from apparently four days to zero seconds.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I went in for my 6 week blood test and consultation. My T has actually gone DOWN while on Androgel. So I'm doubling the dose till Monday when I start shots. I hate the gel, it's dangerous to have around the kids and I have to apply it every day. With shots I only have to give myself one every two weeks, much easier for traveling etc. I practiced with the Dr. in the office (never done it before) and it was easy peasy. 

So I'll be doubling my dosage. 

He took another blood draw from me and is going to check some other hormones to see if my brain is sending the right signals. I brought up the estrogen thing, and he's going to test that too but he said it's not a problem because it's obvious that I don't have elevated estrogen.

I'm glad to switch to shots, way easier to deal with and way safer for my kids.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Watch out with the shots every 2 weeks. The half life of cyp and enanthate is about 7 days. You will want to look at weekly shots. I do it 2x per week. The peaks and valleys are really flattened out that way.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

40isthenew20 said:


> The prostate cancer scare is total BS and is based on a singular case from years and years ago. Low t will put you at risk for prostate issues, not being on it.
> 
> Read up on Dr. Jeffrey Life. His books are very informative.
> 
> Many people have formulated negative opinions about HRT without even researching it. I made sure to read up on it a lot.


It's fact if you have prostate cancer which so many do it's just not detectable yet that high T will make it grow faster than throwing gas on a fire!!

It doesn't START cancer that is a fact, but does it fuel it? Hell yes it does!!

Same with HGH it doesn't start cancer, but if you have a growth high IGF-1 levels will make it grow much faster.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

bbdad said:


> Watch out with the shots every 2 weeks. The half life of cyp and enanthate is about 7 days. You will want to look at weekly shots. I do it 2x per week. The peaks and valleys are really flattened out that way.


Going off your pics you are not on a TRT regiemen you are on something more lol. You are definitely taking supranatural levels of T or adding other "goodies" to have a deltoid sweep like that with that percentage of bodyfat.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

That is solely TRT and a solid nutrition program with intense training.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

bbdad said:


> That is solely TRT and a solid nutrition program with intense training.


How much T are you taking?


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Prescribed dose is 200mg / week. That pic is when I was cutting for a contest.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

bbdad said:


> Prescribed dose is 200mg / week. That pic is when I was cutting for a contest.


That's not a TRT amount even if DR prescribed. That will put you at 1200-1700ng/dl on a labcorp 347-1197ng/dl scale.

I used to take that much that's how I know. Two days after the shot I was routinely 1600-1700ng/dl and then my trough after 6 days would be 1200-1300.

Had to take a little Arimidex to get my Estradiol down.


I am now on 140mg/wk and range 700-1100 depending when I do bloodwork.

Looking good regadless!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Hell I take 200 mg every 7 to 10 days and the highest I've ever tested was 1100. Lowest I've been without TRT was 170.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I get tested every 6 months. That puts my values between 780 - 920. We all respond differently on TRT. Been on this for several years. That is how I know.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I don't really feel like my urologist is all that on the ball when it comes to balancing this equation.

My biggest benefit has been a marked reduction in fatigue and joint pain, really haven't noticed any substantial increase in libido.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

bbdad said:


> I get tested every 6 months. That puts my values between 780 - 920. We all respond differently on TRT. Been on this for several years. That is how I know.


You are anomaly then!! To get a 140ng/dl swing per week on a weekly intramuscular injection is unheard of as is a peak of 920ng/dl on 200mg/ml injection. The guys injecting subcutanously every other day can barely hold 100ng/dl swings.


Best of luck!!


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

Those ranges depend on when the testing is done after the injection.

I do seem to convert at a very high rate and have to use A-dex to stop the conversion and keep my E2 levels in check.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Well after the latest blood test this is what my Dr. had to say:

"Just wanted to pass on that your Estradiol (estrogen) levels were below the reference range, which makes sense since it should be coming from testosterone for you and that is also low. 
Likewise, your LH levels (from the brain to trigger testosterone production) are at the bottom of the range, which also makes sense."

I'll be doing 80 mg every other week, back for another blood draw in 3 weeks to see how that's going. Glad to be on shots, $3 copay for 20 weeks worth vs. $40/month for Androgel.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

Disenchanted said:


> Likewise, your LH levels (from the brain to trigger testosterone production) are at the bottom of the range, which also makes sense."


Prior to TRT what were your LH hormone levels like?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I need to be much better informed about the other hormones and chemical c0cktails that can come into play.

I have familial high cholesterol, despite exercise and diet. I'm generally sure that I over-produce cortisol and wonder if this is part of my historical low T, or contributes to the lack of results I get on the libido or attitude scale.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

bbdad said:


> Those ranges depend on when the testing is done after the injection.
> 
> I do seem to convert at a very high rate and have to use A-dex to stop the conversion and keep my E2 levels in check.


Just for reference I take .25 A-dex every 3rd day. Do 175mg every week intramuscular. My labs just came back drawn 5 days after the injection. I'm 6'[email protected]

1344ng/dl ....... 347-1297ng/dl scale
Estradiol was 33........ 7-42ng/dl scale

That's why I'm so amazed by how low your T is. Even on TRT forums most people on 200mg/dl are over 1500ng/dl. I was reading 4-5 threads last night about that.

Are you using pharmaceutical grade from a US pharm or UGL?



Disenchanted said:


> Well after the latest blood test this is what my Dr. had to say:
> 
> "Just wanted to pass on that your Estradiol (estrogen) levels were below the reference range, which makes sense since it should be coming from testosterone for you and that is also low.
> Likewise, your LH levels (from the brain to trigger testosterone production) are at the bottom of the range, which also makes sense."
> ...


That's worthless imo. 80mg/week would be okay and get most people in the 500 range. I think your doc is very inexperienced.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

It's pharm grade from a compounding pharmacy. I was shocked as well at the last 2 tests. I agree that it should be higher based on those dosages. I was in the toilet when I started. Also, my LH and FSH is in the toilet. But HCG sends my E2 levels through the roof. I swear my body chemistry is due to some alien experiments.. LOL!!!

Now, I am starting to think I want to go get another blood test run. I do know that I seem to convert Test to E2 really quick. That has always been an issue for me.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

bbdad said:


> It's pharm grade from a compounding pharmacy. I was shocked as well at the last 2 tests. I agree that it should be higher based on those dosages. I was in the toilet when I started. Also, my LH and FSH is in the toilet. But HCG sends my E2 levels through the roof. I swear my body chemistry is due to some alien experiments.. LOL!!!
> 
> Now, I am starting to think I want to go get another blood test run. I do know that I seem to convert Test to E2 really quick. That has always been an issue for me.


Without Adex I'm in the 110 range eeeeek  Hematocrit is starting to rise so off to give some blood next week.

Not near the 51 cutoff, but I usually give when I hit 49 and I'm at 48.8.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> That's worthless imo. 80mg/week would be okay and get most people in the 500 range. I think your doc is very inexperienced.


Will find out, another blood test in 3 weeks.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Disenchanted said:


> Will find out, another blood test in 3 weeks.


Go read on anabolicminds or steroidology the TRT forum. Post what your doctor prescribed it will get destroyed by TRT clinics, members, and a MD or 2 who do this for a living.

The half life is way to short and injecting every two weeks is laughable in this day and age. Most people inject once a week and many every 3.5 days for even hormones levels.

Go do some due diligence and you will see how crazy that is.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

OhGeesh said:


> Go read on anabolicminds or steroidology the TRT forum. Post what your doctor prescribed it will get destroyed by TRT clinics, members, and a MD or 2 who do this for a living.
> 
> The half life is way to short and injecting every two weeks is laughable in this day and age. Most people inject once a week and many every 3.5 days for even hormones levels.
> 
> Go do some due diligence and you will see how crazy that is.


I guess I got confused on the dosages, was doing 80 mg/day with Androgel. Am now taking 200 mg shot every other week.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

The 200 mg shot every other week is still a bad idea. Unless you are taking some very long ester, you will experience the highs and lows that will make you feel like crap.

As stated above..injections should we weekly at a minimum. I do 2x/wk. It keeps levels rather stable.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

OhGeesh said:


> Go read on anabolicminds or steroidology the TRT forum. Post what your doctor prescribed it will get destroyed by TRT clinics, members, and a MD or 2 who do this for a living.
> 
> The half life is way to short and injecting every two weeks is laughable in this day and age. Most people inject once a week and many every 3.5 days for even hormones levels.
> 
> Go do some due diligence and you will see how crazy that is.


Appreciate the site references OhGeesh.

Are you working out Dis? I have always responded to resistance training quickly, but on therapy working out turned from something painful and exhausting, to something still painful, but exhilerating.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Deejo said:


> Appreciate the site references OhGeesh.
> 
> Are you working out Dis? I have always responded to resistance training quickly, but on therapy working out turned from something painful and exhausting, to something still painful, but exhilerating.


Yes.........I've always worked out. I feel like my workouts are back to normal these days. TRT really helped in that depatment!!


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Deejo said:


> Appreciate the site references OhGeesh.
> 
> Are you working out Dis? I have always responded to resistance training quickly, but on therapy working out turned from something painful and exhausting, to something still painful, but exhilerating.


I've been working out for about a year with limited results, which is part of why I got checked. Haven't worked out in a couple months due to divorce expenses but am expecting to go back very soon.

I like working out, but money has been tight


----------

